

Ask HN: Are you penalized for linking directly to a HackerNews submission? - matt1

There is a widespread belief among many HackerNews users that you should not share a direct link to a submission because there are systems in place to detect it and the submission is more likely to be killed because it indicates you're asking friends to up-vote it which is frowned upon.<p>Instead of sharing a direct link to the submission many folks share a link to the newest page and then ask their friends/followers to find the submission on there, check it out, and up-vote it as applicable.<p>Given that a lot of people do this and I haven't seen any evidence supporting it, I figured I'd ask: are you or your submissions penalized for linking directly to it?
======
brudgers
My understanding is that evidence of voting rings is acted upon. My suspicion
is that the algorithms for detecting voting rings are sophisticated.

The practices you describe sound like the sort of thing voting ring algorithms
would be designed to catch. I doubt those practices add much to HN.

